# What are the best and worst timeshare companies in Mexico?



## Hankmoon (Oct 20, 2017)

I hear many horror stories about deceptions, fraud, lies and aggressive timeshare sales tactics  in Mexico. I have some stories of my own. To help each other and future timeshare buyers, can you share your experiences with both positive and negative stories of specific timeshare companies you have dealt with in Mexico? If you have bought a timeshare and later found out you have been lied to and it is past the 5 day recision period, how do you get out of the contract? Can you just stop paying? Who do you report the fraud to in Mexico? Can anyone in the USA help us?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 20, 2017)

PROFECO is Mexico's Consumer Protection Agency to lodge your complaint.  Some have successfully reversed the sale with the developer through PROFECO.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Hankmoon ,
If you want a bad one -  read - the Vallarta Gardens TUG thread .

The good ones - honor what is written in the contract- not enough buyers read the contract before the 5 days are up ,and verbal promises are just hot air - if not in writing .


----------



## Hankmoon (Oct 20, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> PROFECO is Mexico's Consumer Protection Agency to lodge your complaint.  Some have successfully reversed the sale with the developer through PROFECO.



How do you contact PROFECO?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 20, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How do you contact PROFECO?


I do not know.  I know some TUGgers have contacted PROFECO.  You can google to find out more about its functions and how to contact them.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 21, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How do you contact PROFECO?


Here is a link to Profeco information:  http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otas_pub_06/timeshares_abr06.pdf

Look at the sticky posts at the top of the Mexico forum (in pink) and click on the first one about your right of rescission in Mexico. There is a lot of information in that very long thread.


----------



## Hankmoon (Oct 22, 2017)

Karen G said:


> Here is a link to Profeco information:  http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otas_pub_06/timeshares_abr06.pdf
> 
> Look at the sticky posts at the top of the Mexico forum (in pink) and click on the first one about your right of rescission in Mexico. There is a lot of information in that very long thread.



Hi Karen,

I couldn't figure out how to get to the sticky posts in pink. This link went to the PDF not the forum. Is there another link to the forum?

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to get to the sticky posts in pink. This link went to the PDF not the forum. Is there another link to the forum?
> 
> ...


https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nding-a-mexican-timeshare-presentation.61829/


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How do you contact PROFECO?


Here: *extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx Oops. This is an email address. Here's the official site. it's in Spanish, but is  easily translated.  https://www.gob.mx/profeco*


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2017)

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/mexico-timesharing.25/

Main sub-forum for Mexico timeshares


----------



## Hankmoon (Oct 22, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/mexico-timesharing.25/
> 
> Main sub-forum for Mexico timeshares



Thank you, I thought she was referring to the PROFECO link.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> I hear many horror stories about deceptions, fraud, lies and aggressive timeshare sales tactics  in Mexico. I have some stories of my own. To help each other and future timeshare buyers, can you share your experiences with both positive and negative stories of specific timeshare companies you have dealt with in Mexico? If you have bought a timeshare and later found out you have been lied to and it is past the 5 day recision period, how do you get out of the contract? Can you just stop paying? Who do you report the fraud to in Mexico? Can anyone in the USA help us?



My guess is that most of the resorts selling timeshares in Mexico are legit. After the 5 day rescission period, which does not include Saturday, Sunday or Mexican Holidays, the contract is valid. Verbal promises are not valid. Yes, you can stop paying but might end up with a collection agency trying to collect. I say might because to get a collection order, the developer in Mexico would have to follow procedures in the USA that might not be worth the time and effort. These developers like the easy money and there is plenty of that considering how many timeshares are sold in Mexico. If you google your timeshare with +fraud you might find some links that might help.   



> Article 56.- The contract will be perfected five business days after delivery of the goods or signing the contract, whichever is the latest. During that time, the consumer will have the power to revoke his consent without liability. Revocation shall be made by notice or by delivery of the property in person, by registered mail, or by other reliable means. The revocation made pursuant to this article leaves the operation without effect. In this case, the costs of freight and insurance will be borne by the consumer. In the case of services, the foregoing shall not apply if the date of rendering of the service is ten working days or less from the date of the purchase order.



Most people get out off these contracts by giving them away. I think this is the easiest way but it definitely won't seem worth doing so considering the amount paid to purchase. 

Bill


----------



## seetheworld (Nov 5, 2017)

We're members with elite1500 concierge services based in Mexico.  They actually gave a full month to think things over before the contract became final.  No crazy pressure which we really appreciated.  Very professional group and everything was carefully spelled out and explained.
Get it down in writing!!  Don't just rely on verbal promises and don't let them rush you.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="seetheworld, post: 2068493, member: 99780"
Get it down in writing!!  Don't just rely on verbal promises and don't let them rush you.[/QUOTE]

Don't just rely on verbal promises - get it in writing - makes sense .

As a first time post - the rest sounds a lot like a shill posting .


----------



## seetheworld (Nov 8, 2017)

The question asked was "best and worst."  There are some good ones out there, no?


----------



## Slinger (Nov 10, 2017)

We absolutely love being owners in the Universal Vacation Club system (Villa Del Palmar). One of the best purchases we have ever made. I'd like to add them to the "best" list.


----------



## WackyLucy (Nov 11, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> As a first time post - the rest sounds a lot like a shill posting.



Agreed. It is also worthy of note that all (3) posts by "seetheworld" since first registering on TUG earlier this week all manage to drop the name of this unknown "elite1500 concierge services". Perhaps this is just a remarkable coincidence.


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 15, 2017)

seetheworld said:


> The question asked was "best and worst."  There are some good ones out there, no?


Royal Resorts is very credible.  The interest and activity on this forum has diminished over the past several years.   Some resorts started to add all-inclusive properties, and a few resorts have reached the end of their agreement term.  However, they do treat people well, are not pushy and owners do not have to take  the AI if they are not interested.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2017)

Slinger said:


> We absolutely love being owners in the Universal Vacation Club system (Villa Del Palmar). One of the best purchases we have ever made. I'd like to add them to the "best" list.



Same here. I especially like being able to go to six different resorts in three different beach locations of Mexico by just making the reservation. I like the size of the resorts. I like the amenities of these resorts. I like the restaurants and bars at these resorts. Most of all, I like the locations. 

I would add UVCI or Villa del Palmar to the "best list".

http://myuvci.com/

Bill


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone know of any resorts in the Cancun-Playa Del Carmen Corridor (preferably closer to PDC) that are points-based.  We just got back from staying at the Royal Haciendas in PDC.  We rented from an ad we saw on TUG.  We rented a partial week because that's all we wanted/needed.  We loved our stay there.
If we were to go there again, I don't think we would want to rent (and, hence, stay for) a full week.  So I'm just wondering if there are any resorts in that area where owners have some sort of a points package that would allow them to book partial week stays.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 6, 2018)

seetheworld said:


> The question asked was "best and worst."  There are some good ones out there, no?


If you want "best resorts," Vidanta is at or near the top. If you want "worst sales practices," Vidanta is at or near the bottom.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 6, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> If you want "best resorts," Vidanta is at or near the top. If you want "worst sales practices," Vidanta is at or near the bottom.



Don't you mean to say "Vidanta is at or near the top" of both the categories?  The best resorts plus the worst sales practices.  A Grand Mayan sales presentation was some of the worst 6 hours of my life.  Never again!


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 6, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> A Grand Mayan sales presentation was some of the worst 6 hours of my life.



Something that was supposed to be 90 minutes?


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 7, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> Something that was supposed to be 90 minutes?



Yep, and now you know why they call it a "Mexican minute".  The sales person couldn't comprehend why we were complaining about our time being wasted.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 10, 2018)

Why not just leave?
There are at least 2 reasons I can think for staying:
Some are just too polite and can’t just say goodbye and leave.
Some others want their “gifts” or promised money for attending and feel trapped into staying.
Either way, just say no and leave. Not worth the aggravation.
I will be at NV GM next week.  I will only go to a presentation if I get the suite that Phyllis (Pittle) got recently, but only for 90 minutes after breakfast.  If necessary (hopefully not), I will give them a countdown to leaving.  I find it ridiculous that Phyllis, who has been a long time owner in Vida had to do that to get out of the worst possible suite location.  Shame on Vidanta for such tactics, total disloyalty on their part.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 14, 2018)

We checked into GM yesterday, declined a presentation, told we wouldn’t get an ocean view, and didn’t but got the top floor of the Tikal GM, so that was good. Whole place lost electricity for a couple of hours, 10 floors up with a knee replacement next month was daunting, but whole area got it back at 11 AM.

From above, I can see the Bliss being built (looks like 2 attached buildings) near the old entrance beyond the large white garage/office building).  Would be a great location for walking off, but is sure to be walled off.

The SG looks so close, yet so far away.

The new entrance is a ridiculous long winding drive into where you have your luggage taken. The place has changed dramatically in 3 years, almost nothing is a direct short walk.  This makes RM walks seem short in comparison.

However service is still great as is the weather.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 14, 2018)

NV, right?


----------



## travs2 (Jan 14, 2018)

Has anyone experienced non ocean front room assignments because of using a “senior certificate” week?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 14, 2018)

travs2 said:


> Has anyone experienced non ocean front room assignments because of using a “senior certificate” week?


Not sure if this answers your question, but exchanging into MP Mazatlan 2 years ago got us a parking lot/road view room. Ocean front/view rooms went to MP owners.

Jim


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 14, 2018)

Eric B said:


> NV, right?


Yes, NV


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 14, 2018)

rpennisi said:


> We checked into GM yesterday, declined a presentation, told we wouldn’t get an ocean view, and didn’t but got the top floor of the Tikal GM, so that was good.....10 floors up with a knee replacement next month was daunting,.
> 
> From above, I can see the Bliss being built (looks like 2 attached buildings) near the old entrance beyond the large white garage/office building).  Would be a great location for walking off, but is sure to be walled off.....The SG looks so close, yet so far away....However service is still great as is the weather.




You have the sunrise & mountain (view) Those are nice too .

So Bliss NV will no longer be just a sales pitch .

The Sea Garden NV has a short walk from elevator to pool - (my wife gets a new knee joint in March .) We are at the SG- NV starting Feb 9 & MP PV - Marina for President's Week .

Bring wire cutters next year -


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 14, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> You have the sunrise & mountain (view) Those are nice too .
> 
> So Bliss NV will no longer be just a sales pitch .
> 
> ...


I feel her pain.
It would take more than wire cutters Tom.  Better would be a machete and a ladder.
I can’t even see the wall they put up, the vegetation is that thick.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you see construction of the theme park and the Cascades/Kingdom of the Sun buildings?


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 16, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> Can you see construction of the theme park and the Cascades/Kingdom of the Sun buildings?


Only thing l saw were trucks moving dirt crossing our path as our cab was on the new entrance road.  From the top floor of the GM, you cannot see the construction.  Maybe folks in the newest GL towers would be able to see what is happening.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 17, 2018)

Hankmoon said:


> I hear many horror stories about deceptions, fraud, lies and aggressive timeshare sales tactics  in Mexico. I have some stories of my own. To help each other and future timeshare buyers, can you share your experiences with both positive and negative stories of specific timeshare companies you have dealt with in Mexico? If you have bought a timeshare and later found out you have been lied to and it is past the 5 day recision period, how do you get out of the contract? Can you just stop paying? Who do you report the fraud to in Mexico? Can anyone in the USA help us?


I'm probably in a minority, but I like Royal Holiday Club.  A points system, you really need to have more points than some of the packages they end up selling.  The more points you have, the less MF/pt.  Rome, Paris, London, NYC!
https://royal-holiday.com/en/us/


----------



## pittle (Jan 18, 2018)

I took a few pics from the highway of the Cascades Buildings. They are very close to the highway and entrance to the resort. 

I put a file called TUG as the first one in my Smugmug Gallery.  

Click on the link below my signature.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for that! Looks like they’re gonna be big. I hope it doesn’t sit there unfinished like some of the other Mayan World properties have.


----------

